
Album de Statistique Graphique - xtacy
https://richardbrath.wordpress.com/2018/12/31/album-de-statistique-graphique/
======
motohagiography
What stands out to me (other than this being an amazing collection, especially
as a big Edward Tufte fan) is the use of radial/web diagrams.

The idea that variables can have relationships in more than 2-dimensions seems
to have been lost.

I'm actually using a d3 version of these for a blog post I'm working on about
machine learning and data companies, and the example code for creating
beautiful radial charts (not mine) can be found here:
[https://github.com/kolektiv/maturity-
radar](https://github.com/kolektiv/maturity-radar)

As someone who has developed a product that uses Sankey diagrams to represent
complex relationships, this catalogue from the past gives me some hope for the
future. :)

